

[video] California State Assembly passes law making cryptocurrencies legal - milesf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iGIcN4UFEA

======
milesf
See AB 129: Lawful money: alternative currency.

[http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?...](http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201320140AB129)

Assembly Committee on Banking and Finance analysis of AB 129:

